# Bridging Visa Question



## mtpogemiller (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello All

I have a question about Bridging Visas, how soon they are granted.

I am going to submit my Partner Visa (sub 820 & 801) this week. I am currently on a ETA Tourist Visa (sub 976) that will expire 3 months from 8/2/12 (8/5/12).

From what I understand I will not be granted my Bridging Visa A until my current visa expires? Is this correct? If so, is there anyway to have this bridging visa granted sooner? 

The reason I want it sooner, is I want to try and get work ASAP. I know I will have to lift the restrictions of bridging visa A to work and I think I will have no issue claiming financial hardship.

My wife (Australian Citizen) is due with our first child on 5/5/12, so I'd like to be able to work a lot now and not to worry about finding work as our first baby is being born. Plus, I think I'll go insane if I have to wait until May. 

So any insight into when Bridging Visas are typically granted would be helpful. THANKS for you time and consideration.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

You are correct. The bridging visa will not be granted until your tourist visa expires. The only way around that is to have the tourist visa cancelled and apply for bridging visa e (no work no travel). You can only apply bridging visa e if you cancel a visa. You can request that the work restriction be lifted from bridging visa e. bear in mind cancellation of the tourist visa could take some months because you will have applied for a partner visa they don't see your cancellation as a priority. This happened when we tried to cancel my husbands student visa. They actually approved our spouse visa before they got around to canceling the student visa. 

I suggest you go into an immigration office after you have applies for the partner visa and explain your situation and urgency. Better yet if you can apply for partner visa in person they may be able to initiate your tourist visa cancellation at the same time. You'll have to check with your local office to see of they accept in person applications.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

So does that mean, when you apply, you do not get a sticker Bridging Visa in your passport straight away? I thought they put it in your passport, but it does not activate until your old visa expires?


----------



## mtpogemiller (Feb 26, 2012)

Bauhn said:


> So does that mean, when you apply, you do not get a sticker Bridging Visa in your passport straight away? I thought they put it in your passport, but it does not activate until your old visa expires?


I'm not sure about that...I'll let you know after I take my applications in later this week and try to ask them specifically.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Bridging visa does not go in your passport. It is linked to your passport number and prospective employers can check VEVO for your current visa status.

They may put something in your passport if you are granted Bridging Visa B to travel but otherwise nothing goes in your passport.


----------



## Mimosa (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,
I put in my 820 application on 27th Feb 2012 and was granted a bridging Visa A. My Eta expires on 28th Feb 2012. Im not exactly sure if I'm on Bridging visa A on the 27th Feb or on the 29th Feb(as most people were told that the bridging visas only take effect when your current visa expires), however the counter officer told me that I'm already on a Bridging visa A on 27th Feb 2012.

Hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## Mimosa (Feb 22, 2011)

and also, they did not affix any sticker or label on my passport. The counter officer told me that everything will be done electronic via the system. They also issued you a letter on the spot acknowledging your visa application and for you to apply for medicare.


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update. It is good information to know.


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mimosa said:


> and also, they did not affix any sticker or label on my passport. The counter officer told me that everything will be done electronic via the system. They also issued you a letter on the spot acknowledging your visa application and for you to apply for medicare.


Pls do they tell you that you can register with centerlink for work?


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Centrelink in only available for permanent residents and then there may be a waiting period after PR.


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

Mtpogemiller, what happened with cancelling your tourist visa? Ny news?


----------

